# Metacam overdose



## Stephanie Clements (May 13, 2017)

I have given my JT too much metacam. I can't believe I have been so stupid and gave 50 kg instead of 5kg. 

Is this going to damage my dog long term? 5 hours on she is fine, playing and eats but I'm worried


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Phone the vet


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2017)

Please call your vet and ask them how to proceed.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep, phone the vet.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

You need to speak to the vet - like, 5 hours ago!!

Call your out of hours vet immediately.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Agree with the above, phone vets now!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogs are stoic and can act normal till they become seriously ill, or even when they are seriously ill some do not seem that poorly....echo what everybody else says phone the vet, which would should have been done straight away to limit any risk. Overdose is never a wait and see scenario.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

That's a very big overdose - speak to the vet pronto please. The effects of an overdose are not instant.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

OP, Ceiling Kitty is a vet. Call yours immediately.


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Dogs are stoic and can act normal till they become seriously ill





lullabydream said:


> echo what everybody else says phone the vet,





Ceiling Kitty said:


> That's a very big overdose - speak to the vet pronto please. The effects of an overdose are not instant


*Follow what the above posts suggest............only faster*


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope the OP phoned the vet and the dog is OK...that was a big overdose :-(


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Kinda hoping that the lack of response means that they are just a weekend troll. Otherwise......


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Kinda hoping that the lack of response means that they are just a weekend troll. Otherwise......


Hope it is a troll, as a doubt they would have given *50kg* of anything, surely it would have been *ml. *


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

On the metacam dosage syringes for cats the units relate to kg not ml. Perhaps it's the same for the dog syringes ?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Hope it is a troll, as a doubt they would have given *50kg* of anything, surely it would have been *ml. *


Metacam syringes are graduated by kg not ml. My sister was telling me the other day that her friend did exactly the same thing, gave a 50kg dose instead of a 5kg one, but only because that's what she had been shown to do by the vet! She only realised something was up when the bottle ran out way too soon. The vet admitted they were at fault, I can't remember what happened to the dog though. It was fine, but I don't know if it had to stay with the vets for a few days.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

There was a thread very similar to this a couple of years back, though their JT x had the same overdose rate for 3 days. It seems odd that the op called their dog a JT too when it's normally jrt and gave exactly the same overdose and description of overdose. Coincidence maybe and if so I hope the op called her vet.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

magpie said:


> *Metacam syringes are graduated by kg not ml.* My sister was telling me the other day that her friend did exactly the same thing, gave a 50kg dose instead of a 5kg one, but only because that's what she had been shown to do by the vet! She only realised something was up when the bottle ran out way too soon. The vet admitted they were at fault, I can't remember what happened to the dog though. It was fine, but I don't know if it had to stay with the vets for a few days.


Sorry, I didn't know that.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

The dog syringes are graduated by KG not MLS.
I know this because we have metacam for willow


----------



## Stephanie Clements (May 13, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Dogs are stoic and can act normal till they become seriously ill, or even when they are seriously ill some do not seem that poorly....echo what everybody else says phone the vet, which would should have been done straight away to limit any risk. Overdose is never a wait and see scenario.


Not very supportive. ThAnks for your encouragement. I was in a coMplete panic and given wrong syringe. Luckily i hadn't given her as much as I though. Nevertheless she has be treated and thank god no damage. I will certainly no join anymore forums and stick to the professionals. To those who was non judgemental thank you - your comments were helpful


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you contact your vet?

ETA I see she has been treated, good to hear!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Stephanie Clements said:


> I will certainly no join anymore forums and stick to the professionals.l


Glad to hear you are sticking with the professionals. I think people were perturbed that someone waited 5hrs after overdosing their dog and then just asked Joe Bloggs on a general pet forum when they should of asked a vet straight away.
Although there is nothing wrong with asking for support or if others have had shared experiences on a pet forum, thats probably what it is better designed for.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Stephanie Clements said:


> Not very supportive. ThAnks for your encouragement. I was in a coMplete panic and given wrong syringe. Luckily i hadn't given her as much as I though. Nevertheless she has be treated and thank god no damage. I will certainly no join anymore forums and stick to the professionals. To those who was non judgemental thank you - your comments were helpful


Sorry but waiting 5 hours to see if their dog is ok or not after a suspected overdose was not a very sensible thing to do so its hardly surprising a few responders indicated as much. Some common sense doesn't go amiss in these situations!

Glad to hear your dog is ok but next time just phone your vet straight away. Its normally free to do so!


----------



## Bertie basset (Mar 23, 2018)

kittih said:


> On the metacam dosage syringes for cats the units relate to kg not ml. Perhaps it's the same for the dog syringes ?


----------



## Bertie basset (Mar 23, 2018)

We had a situation where we were supplied 2 syringes separately in ml. Different sizes but both much larger than syringe that came with meds
Wife saw 2 non metacam syrynges this am and confused small syringe of these with correct one in box she hadn't seen. Should have been alarm bells when she said she used moat of bottle. Syrynge she was using was in 'ml not animal weight. 7 times overdose as a result. Rushed cat to vets. Do you think he'll be Ok? Med label also confusing. States 5ml × 1.0 from 21mar18. Then give up to mark 5 once daily. Except give up to mark 5 on next line starting round the corner where the label wraps round the box.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Keeping fingers crossed all will be OK for your cat. At least you discovered the mistake quickly and were able to get straight to the vet.


----------



## Bertie basset (Mar 23, 2018)

Bertie's home and says I'm fine thanks!


----------

